# Newskästen in HTML definieren



## nexius (20. Mai 2003)

hallo Community,

Ich habe folgende Webseite mit Photoshop erstellt:

http://www.raucherinsel.de/try/raucherinsel.gif

Nur schaffe ich es in HTML nicht, die beiden Newskästchen in jeweils separaten HTML-Seiten (bsp. news1.html, news2.html) so zu bauen, dass sie erstens nur so groß wie die Kästchen und genau an dieser Stelle sind - umgeben von meinem mühsam erstellten Layout versteht sich.

Habt ihr vielleicht Hilfe auf Lager.

nexius


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

damit du die beiden Newskästen in eingeständige HTML Dateinen unterbringen kannst, musst du mit IFrames und vorzugsweise Tabellen arbeiten...

Infos Iframe: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/eingebettete.htm
Infos Tabellen: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/aufbau.htm#definieren 

Die Tabelle solltest du dann in etwa so auf´bauen wie auf dem Bild (ist aber eine ganz grobe Skizze)...







ciao


----------



## nexius (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo.

Danke für Deine Hilfe, nur komme ich so recht auch nicht weiter.
Das layout habe ich mit Image Ready zerlegt - bereits wie du sagtest, um die Buttons als einzelne Slices und auch die beiden Kästchen als separate Grafiken zu erhalten. Und wie ich den Quellcode verstehe (der automatisch generiert wurde), habe ich bereits eine riesige Tabelle vor mir, in der ich jetzt mit dem iframe herumexperimentier.

An dieser Stelle müsste der iframe rein: 

<TR>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_63.jpg" WIDTH=28 HEIGHT=339 ALT=""></TD>
<TD COLSPAN=7>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_64.jpg" WIDTH=436 HEIGHT=339 ALT=""></TD>

Nur wie???


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nexius _
> *Hallo.
> 
> Danke für Deine Hilfe, nur komme ich so recht auch nicht weiter.
> ...




```
<TR>
<TD>
<iframe name="links" src="xxx.html"></iframe>
</TD>
<TD COLSPAN=7>
<iframe name="rechts" src="yyy.html"></iframe>
</TD>
```


----------



## nexius (20. Mai 2003)

Danke.

Jetzt habe ich die zwei iframes vor mir, die ich in separaten HTML-Dateien erstelle, gell?

Mein erstes Ergebnis sieht so aus:

http://www.raucherinsel.de/Try/raucherinsel2.gif

Was habe ich in der Tabelle falsch gemacht, sodass das Bild als Hintergrund nicht an den Ecken des Kästchens anliegt?

Hier der Code:

<table border="0" width="436" height="339" style="background-image:url(bilder/index_64.jpg)">
 <tr>
  <td>

  </td>
 </tr>
</table>

Vermute aber mal, dass ich beim Einbinden der iframes in die index.html etwas falsch gemacht habe, oder?

Hier der Code:

<TD COLSPAN=7>
		     <iframe src="news.html" scrolling="auto" style="width:436; height:339;"></iframe></TD>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

das ist leider zu wenig Info - häng mal die Bilder und die HTML Datei an, dann können wir dir weiterhelfen - rein vom Code her ist´s OK...


ciao


----------



## nexius (20. Mai 2003)

ich habe es soweit hinbekommen. Gefehlt hat lediglich border="0" frameborder="0".

Nächstes Problem: ich will die Scrollbars in meinem iframe in einer anderen Farbe glänzen lassen. Der Code ist mir geläufig, nur wo muss er hin. Es wird immer geschrieben, dass der Code in den Head der Hauptzeile gehört. Dort klappts aber bei mir nicht. 

Wer weiß rat? Der Code lautet:

<STYLE type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
BODY { 
scrollbar-face-color:#008000; 
scrollbar-highlight-color:#8080FF; 
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#0000A0; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#408080; 
scrollbar-shadow-color:#00FFFF; 
scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFF80; 
scrollbar-track-color:#8080C0; 
} 
--> 
</STYLE>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Der Code passt soweit. Er gehört in den Head-Bereich der Seite, die im Frame geladen werden soll (wenns mehrere sind, muss es in alle). Also angenommen im Frame wie die Datei "News.html" geladen, dann muss in "News.html" follgendes rein:


```
<html>
<head>
<STYLE type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
BODY { 
scrollbar-face-color:#008000; 
scrollbar-highlight-color:#8080FF; 
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#0000A0; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#408080; 
scrollbar-shadow-color:#00FFFF; 
scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFF80; 
scrollbar-track-color:#8080C0; 
} 
--> 
</STYLE>
</head>
<body>
...
```


ciao


----------



## nexius (20. Mai 2003)

Hmm, klappt nicht.

Mein zuladener iframe mit dem eingefügten Style:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<STYLE type="text/css">
<!--
BODY {
scrollbar-face-color:#008000;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#8080FF;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#0000A0;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#408080;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#00FFFF;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFF80;
scrollbar-track-color:#8080C0;
}
-->
</STYLE>
<title>Text des Titels</title>
</head>
<body>

<table border="0" width="431" height="336" scrolling="yes" style="background-image:url(bilder/index_22.jpg)">

 <tr>
  <td>

  </td>
 </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Doch muss und wird klappen - habs extra getestet... Welchen Browser verwendest du? Farbige Scrollbalken sind Internet Explorer (ab 5.0?) only - mit Opera, Netscape, Konqueror, Mozilla usw wird sich nix ändern...

//edit: Das "scrolling="yes" " hat in der Tabelle nix verloren... Wenn dann in den Body... 

//edit2: mach mal soviel Inhalt rein, dass du auch Scrollen musst


----------



## nexius (21. Mai 2003)

hallo.

Danke dass Du mir noch hilfst:

Hier der Code des iframe:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<STYLE type="text/css">
<!--
BODY {
scrollbar-face-color:#008000;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#8080FF;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#0000A0;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#408080;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#00FFFF;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFF80;
scrollbar-track-color:#8080C0;
}
-->
</STYLE>
<title>Text des Titels</title>
</head>
<body background="bilder/spacer2.jpg" bgproperties="fixed">
 <table border="0" width="431" height="336">

 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>
 <h1 align="center">HTML - die Sprache des Web</h1>

 <tr>
  <td>

  </td>
 </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>

-----------------------------------------------------------

Hier der Code der index.html, in der der iframe geladen wird:
-----------------------------------------------------------
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>RaucherInsel.de Pro Layout2 - experementier</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (RaucherInsel.de Pro Layout2 - experementier.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=720 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=15>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_01.jpg" WIDTH=720 HEIGHT=78 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=78 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_02.jpg" WIDTH=55 HEIGHT=52 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_03.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=22 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_04.jpg" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=52 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_05.gif" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=22 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_06.jpg" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=52 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_07.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=22 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_08.jpg" WIDTH=190 HEIGHT=52 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_09.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=22 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_10.jpg" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=50 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_11.jpg" WIDTH=74 HEIGHT=22 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_12.jpg" WIDTH=56 HEIGHT=50 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=22 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_13.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=30 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_14.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=30 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_15.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=30 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_16.jpg" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=28 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_17.jpg" WIDTH=74 HEIGHT=28 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=28 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=4>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_18.jpg" WIDTH=31 HEIGHT=372 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=4 ROWSPAN=3>
		  <iframe name="rechts" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"
      border="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto" target="_self" align="middle" src="newsr.html"
      style="width:175; height:340;"></iframe></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=4>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_20.jpg" WIDTH=14 HEIGHT=372 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=2 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_21.jpg" WIDTH=30 HEIGHT=370 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=7>
		  <iframe name="links" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"
      border="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto" target="_self" align="middle" src="news.html"
      style="width:431; height:336;"></iframe></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_23.jpg" WIDTH=39 HEIGHT=370 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=336 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=7 ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_24.jpg" WIDTH=431 HEIGHT=34 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=2 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=4>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/index_25.jpg" WIDTH=175 HEIGHT=32 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=32 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=30 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=25 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=151 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=39 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=31 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=44 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=74 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=42 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=14 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2003)

Als erstes BITTE BITTE solche Code Files nicht in die Message Posten, sondern einfach das File als Anhang mitschicken - lässt sich leichter lesen, spart mir und dir Kopierarbeit 

Der Code stimmt, jedoch solltest du 

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
```
mit 
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
```
 austauschen, dann sollte es laufen. Lieg imo daran, das es eingentlich nicht zu HTML gehört, sondern nur eine IE Erweiterung ist. Wenn die DTD mit angegeben ist, hält sich der Browser dran und erkennt die zusätlichen Tags nicht...

(Falls die Erklärung Mist ist, bitte korrigieren  )


ciao


----------



## nexius (21. Mai 2003)

Danke, danke und danke. Zu so später Stunde ist es kaum zu glauben, dass man noch supportet wird.

Zwei weitere Fragen:

Mal eine hoffentlich simple Frage, worauf mir leider keine Antwort eingefallen ist. Meine Page ist 800x600 groß und lässt daher im Browser einen großen Bereich weiß. Wie löse ich das 'Dilemma' am besten? Kann man das Fenster nicht automatisch auf die Layout-Größe zusammenschrumpfen lassen, sodass man eben nur die Page sieht?

Die Zweite:

Wie kann ich im iframe (news.html) Text am cleversten einbinden, sodass dieser automatisch am Newskastenende umbricht und nur nach unten, nicht aber nach rechts gescrollt werden muss?

Grüße udn eine gute Nacht
nexius


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nexius _
> *Danke, danke und danke. Zu so später Stunde ist es kaum zu glauben, dass man noch supportet wird.*



Bitte Bitte - kein Problem... bin noch 28 Minuten für alles zu haben 



> *
> Zwei weitere Fragen:
> 
> Mal eine hoffentlich simple Frage, worauf mir leider keine Antwort eingefallen ist. Meine Page ist 800x600 groß und lässt daher im Browser einen großen Bereich weiß. Wie löse ich das 'Dilemma' am besten? Kann man das Fenster nicht automatisch auf die Layout-Größe zusammenschrumpfen lassen, sodass man eben nur die Page sieht?
> *


Keine Chance - das einzig was man machen kann ist, das du eine Startseite hast, mit einem Link "Öffnen". Wenn du diesen Klickst, öffnet sich eine neue Seite (popup) - diese Fenster kannst du fast beliebig manipulieren (Größe, Position, Anzeige von Elementen wie Adressleiste usw...)


> *
> Die Zweite:
> 
> Wie kann ich im iframe (news.html) Text am cleversten einbinden, sodass dieser automatisch am Newskastenende umbricht und nur nach unten, nicht aber nach rechts gescrollt werden muss?
> *


Tricky... fällt mir grad nix passendes ein  - Du könntest den Text in ein Textfeld schreiben, aber dann kannst du ihn werder Verlinken noch Formatieren... Eventuell können wir was mit <div>´s machen... muss ich aber erst übelegen...

Ciao und gn8


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2003)

War doch einfacher als ich Dachte . Du machst in deiner News.html Datei einfach follgendes


```
<body>
...
<div style="width:200px;"> Deine News </div>
...
```
wobei die 200 px natürlich angepasst werden müssen. Diesen DIV kannst du auch noch gesondert Formatierne, wenn du willst (Hintergrundfarbe usw...)  Den Textfluss kanns du noch mit Clear und Float regeln... 

bye


----------



## nexius (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo crono.

Danke. ich bin heute nicht daheim und kann daher erst ab morgen wieder an meiner Page basteln. Bissu dann wieder on, falls ich fragen habe?

Kannst mich auch gerne bei Fragen anmailen (*g*).
david@raucherinsel.de

Grüße
nexius


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2003)

*Ich_bin_immer_on*


----------



## nexius (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo.

habe Deine Ideen soweit beherzigt. Nur will der untere Scrollbalken nicht verschwinden (im linken Newsfenster). Kann es an meinem Hintergrundbild liegen? Wie schaffe ich es in HTML, ein Muster einzubinden wie meines, dass haargenau an die rechte und auch linke Scrolleiste herangeht und kaum Platz wegnimmt. Weil theoretisch wärs ja kein Prob mit dem Hintergrundbild: Dieses einfach mit genauen Maßen in Photoshop anlegen und dann einbinden, nur ist dann das Pic so groß und stört beim Laden.

Für Hilfe wie immer dankbar.
Grüße, nexius

Nachtrag: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass die HP online ganz rechts eine Scrollzeige aufweist (beim IE6) und offline nicht. Wie kommts?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

> *habe Deine Ideen soweit beherzigt. Nur will der untere Scrollbalken nicht verschwinden (im linken Newsfenster). Kann es an meinem Hintergrundbild liegen?*


Eigentlich nicht - Hintergrund passt sich der Seite an, nicht umgekehrt...

PS Der Scrollbalken ist da, weil du die Tabelle zerstörst  Du schreibst

```
<table border="0" width="431" height="336">
  <div align="center" style="width:400px;">22.2.2003<br><br>
  Die Webseite geht als 'Rohfassung' online. Bisher
  funktionieren nur die Rubriken 'NEWS' und 'Download'. &Uuml;ber Sinn und Zweck dieser
  Page demn&auml;chst mehr. Derzeit werkel ich am Forum, um euch ein lauschiges Plauderpl&auml;tzchen
  anbieten zu k&ouml;nnen. <hr color="9D6852">written by David Adam.</hr>
  </div>
 <tr>
  <td>

  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
```
richtig wäre

```
<table border="0" width="431" height="336">
 <tr>
  <td>
  <div align="center" style="width:400px;">22.2.2003<br><br>
  Die Webseite geht als 'Rohfassung' online. Bisher
  funktionieren nur die Rubriken 'NEWS' und 'Download'. &Uuml;ber Sinn und Zweck dieser
  Page demn&auml;chst mehr. Derzeit werkel ich am Forum, um euch ein lauschiges Plauderpl&auml;tzchen
  anbieten zu k&ouml;nnen. <hr color="9D6852">written by David Adam.</hr>
  </div>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
```



> *
> Wie schaffe ich es in HTML, ein Muster einzubinden wie meines, dass haargenau an die rechte und auch linke Scrolleiste herangeht und kaum Platz wegnimmt. Weil theoretisch wärs ja kein Prob mit dem Hintergrundbild: Dieses einfach mit genauen Maßen in Photoshop anlegen und dann einbinden, nur ist dann das Pic so groß und stört beim Laden.
> *


Normalerweise wird das Hintergrundbild immer soof wiederholt bis es den Hintergrund ausfüllt... Allerdings Eigent sich das nur für "kleine" Grafiken (ungefähr so wie bei Fliesen im Bad  )





> *
> Nachtrag: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass die HP online ganz rechts eine Scrollzeige aufweist (beim IE6) und offline nicht. Wie kommts? *


Weis ich (noch) nicht 

bye


----------



## nexius (22. Mai 2003)

Das Script habe ich drin, weil ich nicht weiß, wie man die Page auf komplette Brwosergröße ausdehen sollte. Habe beim Designen in Photoshop nicht die konkreten Maße berücksichtigt - am Ende war es zu klein.  Oder kann ich die Page noch vergrößern?


----------



## nexius (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo.

So, habe den Code optimiert. Nur steht der Text jetzt genau in der Kastenmitte. Er soll doch oben in der ersten Zeile anfangen. Was tun?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

Vergrößern kannst du schon, allerdings ist die frage, wieviel man ändern müsste... Aber technisch sollte es kein Problem sein...

Zum Resize: Bei mir sieht es mit dem Popup sehr schlecht aus, so würde ich das nicht lassen...






wegen der Textausrichtung: <TD valign="top">


----------



## nexius (22. Mai 2003)

Danke.

Hmm - ich dachte, dass mir mit diesem trick geholfen ist: 

http://www.dynamic-design.de/forum//thread.php?threadid=10160&boardid=12&styleid=3&page=1

Nun doch nicht: Wie vergrößer ich meine Page denn am besten? Hast Du einen Vorschlag?

Grüße
nexius

oder anders gefragt: Mit Photoshop kann ich mein Layout ja beliebig vergrößern. Bleibt nur die Frage auf welche Größe? Und wie lege ich fest, dass die Tabelle, die mir Image Ready ausspuckt, sich je nach Auflösung des Besuchers selbst skaliert?

Ich fürchte, dass ich jetzt eine etwas umfangreichere Hilfe von dir benötige.  Sind sicherlich Basics, nur fehlen die mir. Odre gibts dafür (Photoshop-Image Ready-HTML-Tabellen-skalieren sich automatisch) bereits ein Tut?

Grüße
nexius


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nexius _
> *Danke.
> 
> Hmm - ich dachte, dass mir mit diesem trick geholfen ist:
> ...


Nunja, solang du das Browserfenster nicht Kontrollieren kannst, würde ich es nicht verändern. Ja ich hab eine Idee  - Startseite mit Link auf die richtige Seite -> Popupfenster



> *
> oder anders gefragt: Mit Photoshop kann ich mein Layout ja beliebig vergrößern. Bleibt nur die Frage auf welche Größe? Und wie lege ich fest, dass die Tabelle, die mir Image Ready ausspuckt, sich je nach Auflösung des Besuchers selbst skaliert??*


Gaaaanz theoretisch ja, aber unnötig aufwendig



> *
> Ich fürchte, dass ich jetzt eine etwas umfangreichere Hilfe von dir benötige. *


Kein Problem, würde aber vorschlagen, das wir das dann nicht hier im Thread machen, sondern via ICQ oä. -> UIN steht u.a. in meinem Profile... Hab noch ein paar gute Ideen zum Vergrößern und zum Popup...

bye


----------

